# Small Square bale moisture



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

While square baling yesterday I came across a part of a windrow where the grass was not dried. It was still very green. Everywhere else the moisture was right around 13 to 15%. I saw it before baling and removed it from the windrow.

Do you guys worry about this or just bale it?

Thank you,


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

What kind of hay? How much of the windrow? Was the ground dry under it or was it "wicking" moisture from the ground?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

If it's that green I won't bale it if I am given the option to avoid it. Good way to make a hot bale. But it also depends how much it is too. Just a handful, or an entire flake's equivalent?


----------



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

The hay is a mix. Brome, orchard, timothy, and others.

It was less than a flake worth.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

trailrider1205 said:


> It was less than a flake worth.


Something that small, I bale it. The dry will wick off the damp with that small of an area.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

You are always going to have small amounts of green here and there.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

to me the biggest question is this-is the hay cured and is it dry. Remember 30 years ago when you twisted some, grunted and rotated then baled without a moisture meter readout in your cab. You pretty quickly now get whether or not your hay is ready. a couple of test pick ups to feel the weight and good to go. I am sure I baled more green hay 30 years ago than I do today. I figure if there isn't any green anywhere you got it too dry. On a good haymaking day it only takes a couple of hours.

All of that has to be taken with a grain of salt if your ground is soaking wet, the temps are in the low 80s and your humidity is sky high.


----------



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you for the inputs.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Green bunches get baled by us. Depends on how many there are, some bales get fed up right away. No sense in leaving it on the field. (Small squares)


----------

